# Crystal Palace CC site



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
Would anybody be able to tell me roughly how long it will take to get to the channel tunel from Crytal Palace CC site.We are staying there in August before heading off to France but need some indication of time before I book my train
Thanks Bri


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would allow 2 1/2 to 3 hours, if it was me.But it depends on time of day and which day as well.does not matter if you arrive a little early, they will either stick you on an earlier train or you will have time for coffee and a sticky bun.
Will you need a route or directions.

cabby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hey cabby, it only takes us 2 1/4 hours from Bognor! It's about an hour from Clackett lane services on the M25, so whatver time it takes down to the M23 / M25 from C Palace plus that, max 2 hours? 

But as Cabby says, get there up to 2 hours early and you should get on the next train without extra charge.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*REPLY*



cabby said:


> I would allow 2 1/2 to 3 hours, if it was me.But it depends on time of day and which day as well.does not matter if you arrive a little early, they will either stick you on an earlier train or you will have time for coffee and a sticky bun.
> Will you need a route or directions.
> 
> cabby[/quote
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As I am not sure where you are coming from, may I suggest that you forget about Crystal palace and london and go direct to the train, at the french end you can drive for 5 miles and get onto a campsite at Escalles.13e with elec. great place to stop at the beginning or end of a trip.I believe it is on our list.shower block etc.good view of the English chanel. :roll: :roll: 
Just a suggestion.

cabby


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



cabby said:


> As I am not sure where you are coming from, may I suggest that you forget about Crystal palace and london and go direct to the train, at the french end you can drive for 5 miles and get onto a campsite at Escalles.13e with elec. great place to stop at the beginning or end of a trip.I believe it is on our list.shower block etc.good view of the English chanel. :roll: :roll:
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> cabby


Hi Cabby I carnt do that the family will lynch me.We are staying at Crystal Palace CC club site for 5 nights to watch the olympics and a bit of site seeing then on 7th August heading directly from there to the Tunnel
Bri


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

With the Olympics on there is no telling as yet what impact that will have on the M25 and the area around London as people will stay on as site seers :wink: 
Allow plenty of time


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

In that case I suggest a late train and stop overnight at cite europe, ready for a fresh start in the morning, try and keep away from the shops there, quite expensive, but ok on the return trip. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

* * * Note
This site is situated within the London Low Emission Zone.

Visit http://www.tfl.gov.uk/lezlondon for more information.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



vicdicdoc said:


> * * * Note
> This site is situated within the London Low Emission Zone.
> 
> Visit http://www.tfl.gov.uk/lezlondon for more information.


Thanks for that you just put in your reg and it tell you if youre compliant

Bri


----------

